# Question on Mod 96



## pistolerokid (Feb 29, 2012)

been looking for a 96 for a long time. 
My question is this:
Found one in a Fort Myers gun shop. I want one with all the safety updates. I know the 92 has a FS model designition. this 96 just says 96 on the slide. did the 96 also receive the updates that the 92 did when they moved to the FS designations? If so, where would I look on the pistol to see if this is also the FS or later? would it be on the slide after the mod 96 engraving? or somewhere else on the pistol. this is an inox. I already have a 92 FS inox but in a different state right now so cannot check on that one to see where it might be. This looks new but doent have the rail below the barrel, which I didnt want anyway. 
this is the serial number:
BER 5636662


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a newer 96 with an inox slide........it doesn't say fs on the slide...as far as I know, and I'm no expert, the 96 is exactly the same. except for the caliber of course....you can check the serial# by googling Beretta serial# check, but all you will get is the date of manufacture......even though the manuals say 96fs, it's just a given that they just call them 96's....and what safety updates are we talking about? It wouldn't have a rail anyway, never did.....if you go to an online gun store, you will no doubt see all of the different models of Beretta's....as far as I know, the fs designation, is how many rounds the mag holds......I am sure someone with a bit more knowledge will give you a better answer in the future.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The 96 was introduced in 1990, way after any updates to the 92F to FS. It never went through any safety updates as it never needed it. It was always the same configuration as the updated 92FS. It came in three configurations F, D and G, but the only ones I think you'd get are the F, or the FS if you wish. Hammer decocker/safety configuration. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat an excellent shooter and I'd run at least a 15 pound wolff extra power recoil spring in it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Why the 15 lb. spring????????


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Why the 15 lb. spring????????


I run either 14lb or 15lb springs in both my 92 and 96. The reason I run 15lb in the 96 is the 15lb spring decreases shock and wear on the frame w/o any performance issues. Beretta factory springs are rated 13lb for both the 92 and 96 and indeed the 96 has more energy, thus the the 96's locking block hits the frame pretty good w/ the 13lb spring.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I realize that this should probably be on another thread, but have you ever tried Buffertech or Swissbianco recoil parts?????


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> I realize that this should probably be on another thread, but have you ever tried Buffertech or Swissbianco recoil parts?????


No, I've pondered some type of recoil buffer but was leary of the functioning aspect of the pistol. If you try 15lb springs in your 92 or 96 you will see the casings hitting about 5 to 6 feet out as opposed to 10 to 15. I shoot nothing less than WWB in power and have found that both the 92 and 96 function flawlessly w/ less energy coming back to the frame, but not comprimising the reliabilty of the pistol.


----------



## pistolerokid (Feb 29, 2012)

*mod 96*

thanks for the help guys. I think I will go ahead and get it!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you replace your guide rod?????????


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Did you replace your guide rod?????????


No, I bought the pistols before the polymer guide rods were incorporated. Both the 92 and 96 came w/ steel guiderods and have always functioned flawlessly. I will always use steel guiderods in my 92 and 96, plus the ease and cost of changing the wolff spring and poundages at will is a major plus. The steel guide rods will last indefinately and you have the option of 9 to 20 pound springs for about $7.98 a pop. I don't know how much you pay for the Polymer guide rod and spring, but the steel guide rod is inexpensive, is a one time buy, and as mentioned above replacement springs from Wolff in your poundage of choice are $7.98 less shipping of course. I believe and for what it's worth you will mainly see steel guiderods in the pistols of all the top competition shooters out there.


----------

